# Dr Gafar



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to let you know that Dr Gafar (ex ARGC) has now set up in the clockhouse clinics in Epsom, he is working independantly for scanning/bloods etc but using the labs at both the Lister and ARGC for the final stage of any cycle

He can be contacted via the clockhouse or on [email protected]


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Yay he is fantastic and I know he is in favour of Intralipids which the ARGC still havent started. So hopefully this will mean lots more choice for us all. Thank you so much for letting us know.

xxx


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi

just wanted to let you know i met with him for a consult at the clockhouse and he was as pleasant as ever. he is working as a satellite for both the lister and the ARGC, and if you are a former patient of theres i think he only charges the £90 follow up consult fee.

i think i will work with him.


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Hello
I've just had a look at the Clock House's web-site and I can't find any info on Dr Gafur or Fertility Treatment?
Is he still there?
The lovely Dr Gafur did my treatment and I would love to see him again.


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi

yes he is just ring reception and they will put you in touch, he is only there a couple of days but if you are cycling comes in to see you 

ping me if you want his email address

fiona


----------

